# Whats a good camera?



## dre746 (Oct 26, 2007)

What would be a good camera to purchase?

I plan on taking the photo shoots myself, and have my friends wear my clothes. is that a bad idea? I mean if i get a 400$ camera it would be just fine for pictures right?

because i plan on selling on ebay, and a website.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my Cannon Power Shot. I take all my pics at the largest image size I can. It fills up my memory fast but the images are very large and look great for anything I need. I can take close ups or distance with great clarity.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

dre746 said:


> What would be a good camera to purchase?
> I plan on taking the photo shoots myself, and have my friends wear my clothes. is that a bad idea? I mean if i get a 400$ camera it would be just fine for pictures right?
> because i plan on selling on ebay, and a website.


Nowadays, almost any camera will take 'pretty good' shots if it's a $400. camera.
The thing is, what you do with it, and does it fit your needs.
If you really want to get 'what you want', then going to this site can help you a lot. (or one like it)
*Steve's Digicam*
(Be sure to click on "*Our Reviews*" and also "*Digicam Dictionary*" in the Menu on the left-hand side, that will be some good help)
If you take a little time to acquaint yourself with what is out there, you can make an informed opinion, rather than take someone else's opinion.
(Not that people here aren't helpful) 
I just mean that it's always a good idea to know what you want, and the best way to do it is to take a little extra time and read their reviews and go from there.
I mentioned that it's best to use your own opinion, and I send you to read reviews, that sounds kind'a contradictory, but what I mean is, the more you read about it, the more informed you will be, then you can make your own decision.

If you don't want to take the time to read that stuff, at least read some of it, 'cause not all cameras are created equal.
Battery usage is one of the main complaints, so check to see if the battery stands up against the other brands, etc.
If you just want a camera for shooting your products, then you won't need to worry about Macro, optical zoom, and the 'foo-foo' stuff maybe, but it doesn't hurt to know what that is, or if you may need it in the future.

Knowing what cameras are capable of is a good thing, and I would suggest to at least buy a brand name camera, and a "point and shoot" kind will more than likely work for you.
I wouldn't take my word for it though, see for yourself... heheh

Also, take LOTs of tests shots before you use a model, even a free one, find what the camera can do, and play with it.
There's nothing more frustrating to a model than waiting for you to figure out what you're doing.
If you get a good shot, write down what you just did, try and replicate it then, don't rely on your memory, this can be a big benefit.

One more thing, lighting is the key to good photography, and stay away from flash if you can help it, learn how to control light 'some', you don't have to be a professional photographer, but _bad lighting even using a good camera can still result in a bad shot_.

I say all of this to say, it's ain't just the camera, lots of things are involved in getting a good shot, don't depend on luck. 
I hope this helps some.

Randy


----------



## scottlanes (Sep 23, 2007)

the Canon Powershots are nice. Check out Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ for really good reviews of all the cameras.

-scott


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

I just picked up a Powershot ELPH SD1000 last night - of all the affordable cams in the store, I liked it best. 

Admittedly, I could only see the output on the cam's screen, so there was no real way to compare actual output -- but toying with it today and reading the dpreview, I'm gonna keep it. 

~$200.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

dre746 said:


> What would be a good camera to purchase?


I meant to mention earlier that my mother-in-law bought a Canon PowerShot and loves it, and I have top admit, it takes really good pictures, and it's not her at all, it's the camera, 'cause I've seen her other shots. heheh
Also, her forefinger's still in all of the shots, some things never change... 

Randy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also read this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t31287.html


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The camera is important, but in my opinion knowing the basis of photography (angle, depth of field, rule of third, color balance...) is far more important.

If you can afford, prefer to choose a camera with the possibility to use an external flash. With an external flash you can add a small softbox an have grreat result.
Avoid an full automatic camera, it is always better to have an aperture & speed priority or a full manual control.

Photoshop is an asset to improve the end result as well.

On this link you can see some photos for a choosen camera.
Flickr: Camera Finder

Good luck


----------

